# DRAWINGS ON A PEN



## Jontello (Sep 6, 2015)

This is my attempt incorporating my art into a pen. 

I first turned a normale piece of wood and then sanded it to 600 grit. 

I then painted the wood in a white. 

I took fine tip markers to it and drew this design on the pen. It took me a lot longer then I was expecting. First time drawing on a rounded surface. I sealed it with a clear acrylic. I did not wait long enough for the ink to dry so it smudged a little (lesson learned). 

Finally i sealed it with a CA and micro mesh sanded. 

This is the finished project.


----------



## skiprat (Sep 6, 2015)

That is VERY cool!!! Very well done!!:biggrin:


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Sep 6, 2015)

There is a lot of potential with that technique.  I look forward to seeing what you come up with next.

Ed


----------



## Arbetlam (Sep 6, 2015)

What kind of material did you use for the base? Was it just white acrylic or something else. I was wondering because I was thinking of something like that myself. So some of the ink smudged when you put the CA down?


----------



## magpens (Sep 6, 2015)

I think that is extremely creative !!!! .... well done !!!


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 6, 2015)

That is cool!


----------



## Brian Frank (Sep 6, 2015)

Good Job  Very unique


----------



## Rockytime (Sep 6, 2015)

Nice art, nice pen.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Sep 6, 2015)

That looks really good


----------



## larrystephens (Sep 6, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 6, 2015)

That is a great looking pen.


----------



## csr67 (Sep 6, 2015)

Love that. I had ideas of doing something like that and now I'll try.


----------



## mark james (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi Jon!  Welcome to a group that LOVES innovation!!!

The blank looks wonderful!  PLEASE keep tweaking as this looks very cool as the above have indicated!  You have got something that has touched a nerve - run with it!

For me...  I like the black / white contrast.  Well done my friend.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Sep 6, 2015)

Neat artwork,innovative design,excellent pen.


----------



## Tom T (Sep 6, 2015)

Very nice pen for sure.  Custom work for any one could be done with your talent.  I like it.


----------



## cainmycoffee (Sep 6, 2015)

That's REALLY cool. Hope you'll continue and show us you're future works.


----------



## KenV (Sep 6, 2015)

Neat!!!


----------



## Marnat3 (Sep 6, 2015)

Just,WOW! Very nice.


----------



## Jontello (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your kind replies. I guess I need to perfect this technique. I will definitely post more as I make them.


----------



## FourOaksCrafts (Sep 6, 2015)

Very creative! I am also curious about the type of wood. Did you draw directly on the wood and then apply CA? Did you just use a fine tip Sharpie?


----------



## ken69912001 (Sep 6, 2015)

Very unique. Love it


----------



## znachman (Sep 6, 2015)

Unique Creation ......


----------



## TimS124 (Sep 7, 2015)

Looks great in black & white...bet it could also look great with some colors in there as well.  Keep exploring and keep posting your results.  Always love seeing something that raises the bar on creativity!


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 7, 2015)

Now this is what I am talking about. Thinking outside the box. Great execution on expanding your talents into another field or canvas. You my friend have talent. The sky is the limit here. You see some high profiled pen makers doing all kinds of painted scenes on pens and commanding huge $$$$. You may have opened a door for yourself and I hope you not only walk through it but even expand the doorway so others can join you.  Continued success as you take this journey. Look forward to future works.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Sep 7, 2015)

Way to think outside the box. Very nice pen.


----------



## Rink (Sep 7, 2015)

I love the black and white. Like an old cartoon strip!  Now for colors....


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 7, 2015)

..... I thought you were supposed to use the pen to draw something.   Aint this a lil ... backwards?


Still, it looks very very nice, I like the concept!


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 7, 2015)

There seems something appropriate about drawing on a pen....not to mention that it just looks so darn cool! A truly new concept.

And I like this black and white, really shows off your artwork. Really neat effect!


----------



## Sataro (Sep 7, 2015)

Very creative! Looking forward to seeing your next one.


----------



## RODNEYBREAN (Sep 7, 2015)

VERY NICE WORK!


----------



## rej19 (Sep 8, 2015)

I have done something similar. I created the canvas and had my grandchildren do the art work. They are priceless. I'm at work so I can't post pictures.


----------



## Marko50 (Sep 8, 2015)

This. Is. Awesome! My mind has just been flooded with a copious amount of new ideas! Love it!


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 8, 2015)

Marko50 said:


> This. Is. Awesome! My mind has just been flooded with a copious amount of new ideas! Love it!




And this is the WHOLE idea of this site. Summed it up in one statement. The pens and other items you see should inspire others to try new things. This is what makes the hobby grow. Hope to see those ideas.


----------



## mike4066 (Sep 9, 2015)

That's great.  You should have made one for the ballpoint contest.


----------



## healeydays (Sep 9, 2015)

Beautiful work, wish I had the patience and the steady hand to do something like that.  How long did it take you to draw that pen before you sealed it?

Mike B


----------



## Jontello (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks so much for all your kind words. Being a new pen turner this has been very encouraging. 

To answer some of the questions. I used a blank I had around my studio. Nothing fancy. The. I painted it. Then took a fine line marker to it. 

It took me about 3 hours to make all the drawings on it. 

I plan on making a series of 5 pens in this style. With different color backgrounds. All of them on smitty's caballero. I will post them when they Are done.


----------

